# Can a GEO move snow?



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks like this one does ok:


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

Cool that could come in handy for sure...


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I own 94 geo tracker I wouldn't put plow because rusty frame. I would put plow if my frame isn't that rust badly.

It not sag if it under 300 pound. It tough tracker. Carry 800 pounds in back it not sag like Chevy 1500 with plow.

Check this


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Mil, i belive that is a Jerre Heyer creation.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Crash935;947323 said:


> Mil, i belive that is a Jerre Heyer creation.


Yes I know at other snowplow site.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Milwaukee;947336 said:


> Yes I know at other snowplow site.


There's another snowplow site


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't think Meyer is bashed so bad over there...


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

i wanna know how much that dude makes an hour!


----------

